# Brain Dip Recipes



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Looking for Brain Dip recipes?

I have two here....

View attachment 182816

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/halloweenie1-albums-halloween-goodies-recipes-picture182814-halloween-brain-spread-ingredients-1-can-10-oz-condensed-mushroom-soup-1-pkg-8-oz-cream-cheese-softened-1-pkg-unflavored-gelatin-1-cup-mayo-4-5-strips-crisp-cooked-bacon-crumbled-into-small-bits-1-4-cup-water-2-tablespoons-sliced-fine-green-onion-dark-green-parts-only-1-4-tsp-garlic-powder-1-4-tsp-dried-dill-1-8-tsp-dried-thyme-directions-medium-sauce-pan-mix-together-mushroom-soup-cream-cheese-over-low-heat-until-smooth-remove-heat-another-bowl-dissolve-gelatin-water-when-gelatin-dissolved-stir-into-mushroom-soup-mixture-large-mixing-bowl-combine-onion-mayo-bacon-crumbles-garlic-powder-thyme-dill-then-add-mushroom-soup-mixture-mix-until-combined-spread-into-mold-has-been-sprayed-some-pam-cover-plastic-wrap-chill-overnight-dip-mold-warm-water-few-seconds-unmold-spread-onto-serving-platter-serve-crackers-bread-veggies.html



View attachment 182827

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/halloweenie1-albums-halloween-goodies-recipes-picture182823-creamy-chicken-brain-dip-ingredients-1-can-cream-chicken-soup-1-envelope-unflavored-gelatin-3-tablespoons-water-1-8-oz-package-cream-cheese-softened-3-4-cup-mayonnaise-2-tablespoons-green-onion-chopped-really-fine-1-5-oz-can-chicken-chunks-drained-about-3-4-cup-shredded-rotisserie-chicken-tsp-celery-seed-tsp-dill-directions-small-pot-heat-up-chicken-soup-bowl-combine-gelatin-water-then-stir-into-heated-soup-blend-mayo-cream-cheese-onion-celery-seed-into-soup-mixture-add-chicken-continue-mixing-spray-mold-pam-pour-final-mixture-into-mold-refrigerate-overnight-unmold-dip-mold-into-warm-water-then-flip-onto-serving-paltter-might-have-gently-work-sides-spoon-serve-crackers-celery-carrots-etc.html


----------

